# Meat Cutting Classes in Essex, VT



## pubwvj (Dec 13, 2008)

There are some upcoming classes about meat cutting for pork, beef and lamb in Essex, VT. See this post:

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f12/meat-cutting-classes-essex-vt-1097/#post9386

Cheers,

-Walter


----------

